#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-01
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-02
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-03
<dholbach> good morning!
<highvoltage> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey highvoltage
<highvoltage> dholbach: I still haven't had time to do what I planned to do for ubuntu-ngo 4 releases back!
<dholbach> highvoltage, slacker!
<dholbach> I think I've dropped a few items on the floor myself
<dholbach> :/
<highvoltage> dholbach: were there any discussion recently about ubuntu-ngo? (even during non-session times at uds)?
<dholbach> if so, I wasn't part of them
<dholbach> unfortunately I got too busy this and the last cycle to do much
 * highvoltage too
<highvoltage> I'll probably be slightly busier with this cycle, but at least 3 times as organised which will make things more smoother and should make things a lot easier to manage
 * dholbach crosses fingers
<dholbach> maybe I'll get a bit of free time too
<nigelb> highvoltage: moar pong ;)
<highvoltage> nigelb: :D
<nigelb> highvoltage: ok, that was brilliant :D
<nigelb> no better way to get people to awaken :)
<highvoltage> nigelb: well, I was wondering if there was still life on the list :)
<nigelb> highvoltage: well, indeed there is.
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-04
<dholbach> GOOD MORNING!
<highvoltage> good morning dholbach :)
<nigelb> dholbach: extra special morning today or you just had the caps key hanging out :)
<dholbach> hi highvoltage
<dholbach> nigelb, that was 6 hours ago
<nigelb> dholbach: yeah, I noticed now :(
<highvoltage> still morning in EDT zone :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-11-05
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-10-27
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning dan
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-10-28
<dholbach> good morning
